# Does Keystone look?



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I wonder if anyone at Keystone knows about this site or other keystone sites for that matter and do they look at them?

Are they concerned about what post purchase problems their customers are having and what mods they are doing?

I would think it would be in their best interest to see what owners are up to and what issues they are having so they could improve their product and increase customer satisfaction.

I wonder if even we would be able to have access to a service person at one of the factories to ask questions etc. Seems the site is getting popular enough that they may be interested.

Mike


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Are they concerned about what post purchase problems their customers are having and what mods they are doing?


Sad as it is to say I would think they don't care all that much, once they have your $$ of course. It's kinda like the car/truck manufacturers; rare is the case that they step up to the plate and do what you'd expect them to.







Seems to be that way more often then not these days.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I would think someone at Keystone would be paid to monitor outbackers.com. Knowing what your customers think about your product is paramount to your survival. That is the main reason I include a link on www.benzel.net to ask me a question about my computers DIRECTLY. People want information, and lots of it, before making a purchase. This site (Outbackers) has helped, and will continue to help many perspective Outback buyers. No one is going to buy a camper (or anything for that matter) that you know nothing about? It goes all the way to toothpaste. If on the shelf at Walmat you see Crest, Colgate, and Aqua Fresh toothpaste sitting next to Outbacker toothpaste, whcih are you going to buy?

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I doubt anyone formally watches the websites, I bet somebody does it on an irregular basis though. I've been on camping forums for a while now and seen a few cases where it was obvious they were either active or lurking. Over on PopUpTimes they have a section of the forum dedicated to Viking Popups, in that case an employee reads and responses to questions and comments. Its not moderated so it has been a bit rough at times, but I greatly respected that they have stuck with it. In another case several of us Coleman PopUp owners found a back door to the Coleman website, listing all parts and prices for options. Probably would have remained open if it hadn't been posted on the forum and then closed off.

I would hope that Keystone does read and at least act on some of the items we've talked about. But the fact that the grey/black labels are still going on wrong sometimes makes me wonder if they really do.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Email the OUTBACKERS.COM site to KEYSTONE!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> But the fact that the grey/black labels are still going on wrong sometimes makes me wonder if they really do.


Not to change the subject, but I'm beginning to think that the label screw up is a dealer problem. When we did our walkthru, the dealer put the labels on. There were no labels present.

Just speculation, but it does seem to explain a lot. As for all the other problems, I haven't figured that one out yet.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim that would explain a lot if that is the case. Just glad I got mine on right.


----------

